# Mianne bench work and transformer cart



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

For those of you considering Mianne benchwork I have a couple of ideas to pass along. My 5x10 foot layout using Mianne benchwork is on casters, four that lock, so I can move it away from the wall to work on the back track sections. I also have one of their transformer carts which is on casters as well.

i came up with an idea for connecting my transformer to the track and also my CAB-1L transformer. I used wire ties to connect the power strip to the back of the cart and cinch plugs to make it easier to disconnect the transformer from the layout.

I’ve attached a couple of photos so you can see how this worked out.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The Jones plug is always a good choice when you have a bunch of cables that you need to disconnect on occasion. I have one for my drop down in my staging area.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be great to be able to move my layout out from the wall, but it just doesn't seen realistic anymore! I think the posts going through it would inhibit any movement as well!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A chainsaw would take care of those posts --- you did say they were non load bearing  I hate to think of all the problems that could crop up just moving the layout a few feet, I would never attempt it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The layout ain't going anywhere, at least while I'm here! I actually thought about having it possible to move away from the wall, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That's why lift outs were invented.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> That's why lift outs were invented.


YEP!


----------

